# Windows 10 sur A1342/7.1 macbook pro 2010



## alexis57 (30 Janvier 2016)

Salut,
J'aimerai installer windows 10 sans mac os x sur mon macbook pro blanc de 2010, A1342.
Je ne possède plus MAC OS X donc je dois tout faire depuis un windows.
J'ai déjà télécharger l'iso depuis l'utilitaire windows MediaCreationTool et fait une clé usb bootable avec Rufus.
Mais quand je lance avec la touche Alt/Option, la clé usb n'est pas détecté.
J'ai réussi à installer Linux Mint 17 parfaitement comme si c'était un pc normal (il m'a bien détecté l'usb pour l'installer).

Alors déjà, est-ce possible d'installer windows 10 comme je l'ai fait avec linux ? Est-ce ma clé usb bootable qui merde ?

Merci !


----------

